# Ideas for drive in Canada trip



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

As a kid our family went to Bruce Mines every year and they are going to do it again this year but due to our vacation schedule at work I'm not going to be able to go at the same time. I still want to go up within 12 hours drive time from the Dayton area and catch northerns and smallies and be secluded. This will be a guys only kinda thing as my fiance isn't as hardcore as I am and after our honeymoon in March and deep sea fishing trip in the Pacific she will probably be done for the year. Thanks for your help and PM me with details if you have ideas or locations or if you are looking for a group.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You could try Rice Lake in Ontario. It's 7 hours from Akron. They don't have Northern's in that lake, but you can slay the smallies in late September or early June on that lake. I've fished there many times. There is also a great population of largemouths and panfish. There's muskie in there, but we never fished for them. The walleye fishing is good as well. It's fertile lake with lots of weeds in the shallow areas. Haven't been there in 5 years but I doubt the lake has changed any. If you need more details, PM me.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bdawg said:


> You could try Rice Lake in Ontario. It's 7 hours from Akron. They don't have Northern's in that lake, but you can slay the smallies in late September or early June on that lake. I've fished there many times. There is also a great population of largemouths and panfish. There's muskie in there, but we never fished for them. The walleye fishing is good as well. It's fertile lake with lots of weeds in the shallow areas. Haven't been there in 5 years but I doubt the lake has changed any. If you need more details, PM me.


I'll second Rice lake....its been years for me but this is where we stayed on our family vacations...try the resort finder at the top and choose your own location

http://www.ricelakecanada.com/alpine_resort.htm

Rondo Bay on lake Erie(Canadian side) can be good too....

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=E...e=42.261391&longitude=-81.928749&geocode=CITY


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

12 hours from Dayton doesn't get you real far up in Canada. I suggest that you consider Georgian Bay or French River. Plenty of good fishing there. Search OGF for these locations.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Check out www.terracelawn.ca .Been going here for 30 plus yrs over July 4th Its on the Trent River which feeds Rice lake. The River is LONG,Deep and Wide.A 30min boat ride has you on Rice lake if you choose. Rice Lake can't hold its own when it come to Smallies. The River is slammed full of them . Size and NUMBERS. Those toothy critters are there also. Now for the eyes Rice lake wins hands down. The River has eyes it just a lot easier finding the eyes on the lake. I'll send you more info If this place interests you. Its a 8hr drive form the Canton area. 

The river is very quite through out the week as 80% of the cottages are Canadian owned. Most are are only used on Holidays and weekends.Very few camps or cottages to rent.

Mike


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The best pike and smallmouth fishing I have ever experienced was on Devils Lake in Kingston Ontario. It was about a 9-10 hour drive from Akron. I couldn't count how many fish we caught for the four days we were there.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Rice is cool, but far from secluded. We break the drive up and get more distance from C-Bus. 
Most camps won't let you check in early on Sat ( from 1-3 pm) and you check out by 9 am the following week. Drive say 8 hours Fri to a pre paid cheap ( but safe) hotel. Roll out early Sat and drive 4,6,8 hrs to the camp. You show up right at check- in unpack then to the water.

Then reverse the trip.

OK, you drop $60-$80 each way for the room. But man a hot shower and a short rest , even 4-5 hours is huge. and you don't miss any time on the water.

I would go through Slt Marie , lots of hotels to choose from. Totally worth it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

There is a nice provincial park near Point Au Baril that I camped in. Excellent if you're on the cheap . Not sure of the name maybe Sturgeon Bay? Right on Georgian Bay...It's been a while for me but I'm sure they are still pretty nice and the price is right if you got your own boat and motor.


----------



## halmark (Oct 4, 2006)

There are quite a few drive-in camps within a 2-3 hour drive from Sioux St.Marie. you can get to the Sioux in bout 6 hours from the Ohio-Mich line if you push. WaWa and Chapleau are areas with secluded camps and you also can jump on the train in the Sioux and get dropped off at camps along the route thru the Agawa canyon area.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

www.diamondkeylodge.com
about 9 or 10 hours from Cleveland. check out the site. its an awesome lodge, the boats are great, people are great, fishing is fantastic! great pike, walleye, muskie and smallie fishing. i would highly reccomend you give it a look. some of the pictures from our trip are up there. hope this helps
kast


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Nitro_boy said:


> I still want to go up within 12 hours drive time from the Dayton area and catch northerns and smallies and be secluded. .


If you are open to camping - go to the Boundry Waters. There is a number of lakes you can still get motors in (it takes a fair amount of work, and some portage wheels). The trick with spots like this are that because of the work involved, the pressure is very, very low vs. any other type of lake you may see (other than remote fly ins).

You will get plenty of seclusion. 

The fishing is awsome. I have been taking pike trips for alot of years now, Rice Lake, Nippissing, a few fly-ins, even on of those crazy 500 miles north of closest city Northwest Terr trips - yet ever year I head back to BWCA. I have had more success finding nice Pike there than anywhere else I have seen. I'm not a smallmouth fisherman, but have heard it's one of the best smallmouth fisheries in the country.

The drive is about 14 hours if memory serves me right.

I usually take canoe routes up there - but this year doing power boats. 

The best launch if using power boats is Fall Lake - Newton - Pipestone - into Basswood. Basswood is a HUGE lake, this is where you would want to spend your time. FYI - many years back - Basswood held the N American Pike Record.

If interested you can look up any outfitter in ELY, MN - they can fill in details.

If you need any specifics, send a PM.

If you need some evidence of the pike fishing - here is link to my 08 trip with some good pics 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=101543


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Kastmaster93 said:


> www.diamondkeylodge.com
> about 9 or 10 hours from Cleveland. check out the site. its an awesome lodge, the boats are great, people are great, fishing is fantastic! great pike, walleye, muskie and smallie fishing. i would highly reccomend you give it a look. some of the pictures from our trip are up there. hope this helps
> kast


Been here also in 08. Nice place.. Lots of wildlife. Bears,minks,Eagles,moose That red Fox on there web page came to our cabin every night. Dangerous waters .The front of your boat can be in a ft. and the back in 30fow. in seconds. I did manage to take out my sag on our last day.Got a little to comfortable in the spot we were fishing BUT the EXCELLENT pike/eye fishing was worth it.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

If you want to support some local guys, a couple of my friends bought the Lunge Lodge 2 years ago. The place is run by 2 Cleveland guys and the fishing is out of this world. The accomodations are first class and the food is great. After years of making the trip, the place came up for sale, and Steve jumped on it. Its on the Upper French River. If anyone is interested in an excellent Canada trip, check out the website www.lungelodge.net and get some Ohio hospitality, Canadian style, you wont be disapointed.


----------

